# long island ny subs



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We are looking for experienced sub contractor, drivers, and equipment operators, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau and Suffolk County(mostly nassau), NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers.

We also need a pay loader operator(experienced with snow ) for a big stop in queens 8-12 hrs work in a 2" storm.

Please call only if you are serious.....call or text my cell asap

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c


----------

